# 笔记本电脑



## Arabus

Hello,

What is the literal meaning of this word?

pen record root computer...? What is that?!

Thanks,


----------



## siriux

It means laptop.
笔记本 means notebook.
电脑 means PC.

Because a laptop looks like a notebook in some way, Chinese people call it a 笔记本电脑。


----------



## Arabus

Thanks....


----------



## SuperXW

本 includes two basic concepts: 1. origin (your "root" idea); 2. book. The 2nd idea should be taken here.
So 笔记本 is "pen record book", meaning a notebook.
电脑 is "electronic brain", meaning a computer.

Don't just guess the meaning character-by-character...There are two words here, as siriux explained. Most online tranlatiors can get these words right.
A character is just a morpheme, which provides one or more abstract concept(s). When you put several of them together, the become words that fix the meanings. (Maybe you've learnt these already.)


----------



## audiencecy

haha  such translation could not be accepted by chinese people. pen record book computer is a wrong translantion in chinese. it's a mistake.
just like some chinese people translate "面点" （noodle and mug-up）into "side dot" . it's just a bad translation.


----------



## SuperXW

siriux said:


> It means laptop.
> 笔记本 means notebook.
> 电脑 means PC.
> Because a laptop looks like a notebook in some way, Chinese people call it a 笔记本电脑。


By the way, not only in Chinese, but also in English the two words (notebook and laptop) utter the same thing in most cases.


----------



## Youngfun

What about 手提电脑？is it common ?


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Youngfun said:


> What about 手提电脑？is it common ?



沒聽過耶！在台灣平常說的是“筆電”。


----------



## SuperXW

Youngfun said:


> What about 手提电脑？is it common ?


也有这样说的，还有根据laptop翻译成「膝上型电脑」的，不过都比较少见。多数情况下还是称「笔记本」，大陆有时口语中昵称「本本」「本儿」等。


----------



## 南島君

viajero_canjeado said:


> 沒聽過耶！在台灣平常說的是“筆電”。



Hi viajero_canjeado,
確實，目前最常說的是「筆電」。不過「手提電腦」還是有些人會說。
「手提電腦」算是比較舊的説法了；在臺灣，它跟「手提電話」的命運一樣，已經逐漸遭汰換了。
lc


----------



## viajero_canjeado

南島君 said:


> 確實，目前最常說的是「筆電」。不過「手提電腦」還是有些人會說。
> 「手提電腦」算是比較舊的説法了；在臺灣，它跟「手提電話」的命運一樣，已經逐漸遭汰換了。
> lc



嘿呀，大概說得太快了，應該有聽過那個舊說法，只是“筆電”比較簡單所以我會這麼說，而且別人說“手提電腦”，我會在腦中解釋為筆電，嘻嘻。


----------



## Ghabi

在香港「手提電腦」是一般的叫法，雖然更多人叫notebook，又因為不唸n-音，所以讀如「碌卜」(lookbook)。


----------



## SuperXW

Ghabi said:


> 在香港「手提電腦」是一般的叫法，雖然更多人叫notebook，又因為不諗n-音，所以讀如「碌卜」(lookbook)。


在香港「手機」似乎又叫「手提電話」，簡稱「手提」。那麼有人說「我部手提……」一般是指「手機」吧？or 也可能指「碌卜」（好笑的字音）？


----------



## Ghabi

對啊，「手提」僅指手機，不指「碌卜」。


----------



## xiaolijie

「碌卜」，除了指 notebook 以外，还有别的意思吗？


----------



## Ghabi

應該沒有啊，只是剛巧這兩個音節有字可寫（廣州話「碌」、「卜」唸[lʊk], [pʊk]），就寫了。有時候跟原來的字音差一點，譬如電腦的monitor (display)，我們管它叫[mɔːn]，但常寫作「芒」（字音唸[mɔːŋ]），可不是芒果呢！


----------



## rphaelwang

laptop=bi3 ji4 ben3 dian4 nao3


----------



## Youngfun

好像10多年前，在温州地区，和在意大利的华人中，都用”手提电话“，但是现在基本上都用手机了

而”手提电脑“在意大利还是最普遍的词，也简称”手提“，或者用意大利语portatile（意大利语也叫手提电脑）


----------



## Liqun818

laptop.
In Chinese, it means a computer of size close to a notebook.
That is it. Nothing else.


----------

